# Lost: G519 Persons toolbag and saddle



## Mercian (Jan 21, 2018)

Dear All,

seeing Tomato John's thread on a toolbag and saddle made me think to put this here. To avoid confusion,, these are not the ones shown by Tomato John!

Late last year I bought a G519 Person's saddle and Toolbag from a CABE member in California, to be posted to France. Through no fault of his they reached French customs, and then without explanation, were returned to California (this has never happened before). He made a second attempt to send them, with the same result, except this time the US Post Office appear to have lost the parcel when it returned to California.

Below are pictures of the bag and saddle, in case anyone sees them for sale. If you do, please let me know.

Thank you for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 21, 2018)

Man that’s a bummer. I hope that someday it works it’s way back to you. Good luck.


----------



## Mercian (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Tomato John,

Thanks for your positive thoughts. It was your post that made me think about putting the details up here.

It is what it is, first time I've lost something in literally hundreds of US-France transactions, and I can think of worse things to have lost in that time.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 21, 2018)

Mercian said:


> Hi Tomato John,
> 
> Thanks for your positive thoughts. It was your post that made me think about putting the details up here.
> 
> ...



Very true.  It’s a pretty unique item one would think that eventually it would pop up somewhere. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jan 26, 2018)

Check the online auctions at Gov.org - that’s where the postal stuff ends up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi, Land O'Arches,

Thanks for that, I wasn't aware of it.

Have a Good Weekend,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

